# WMAA Florida State Arnis Camp - March 21-23, 2014



## James Miller (Nov 5, 2013)

The WMAA Florida State Training Camp will be taught by Presas Arnis  Grand Master "Datu Tim" Hartman. The information is as follows:

When: 
March 21 - 23, 2014

Where:
Trinity Taekwondo Ministries 
8531 N. Main St.
Jacksonville, Florida

More information to follow.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2013)

Could be pretty hot down there then!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to this weekend's camp. Hope to see you there!

View attachment $Florida State Camp.jpg


----------

